# Back from Camping



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Just got back from our first camping trip of the season. What a blast!!! We were at Devil's Lake in Baraboo Wisconsin. I would highly recommend this spot, to people in the area, for a weekend getaway. This is my groups favorite place to camp. The weather was great, though a little chilly, at night, for sleeping. On Saturday we hiked to the top of the bluff, down to the other side of the lake and then back along the lake, taking time to allow the dogs to swim and chase balls. Later that night, with skies so clear and dark, I pulled out the telescope (which I had brought along) and gave my friends some great views of Jupiter, Saturn, the Beehive Cluster, and a few other star clusters.

Of course there was lots of relaxation, plenty of beer drinking, and some great meals, with each couple in charge of a certain meal. Some of the standout meals were:

-Saturday Breakfast of Eggs Benedict cooked over an open fire
-Saturday Lunch: Sundried Tomato Hummus, pita chips, fresh fruit and fresh veggies with dip
-Saturday Dinner: Chicken and Vegetables in a Thai Red Curry Sauce with Coconut milk, set over rice
-Sunday Breakfast: Smoked Turkey Hash with Sweet Potatoes and accented with Chipotle pepper.

Now, I am re-charged and ready to face a long, tiring golf season!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wow Pete! I love Devil's Lake. Our eighth graders study geology, and a field trip there is the culminating experience of the unit. We go in fall, when the colors are usually still visible. When the sky is clear, that red sandstone is gorgeous against the intense blue.

Sounds like a lovely, relaxed and delicious weekend!

It's a beautiful, well-maintained park. Yes, we have high taxes here, but it's easy to see what you get for your money.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Sounds like a fun weekend! I only went camping once when I was about 3. My family and I camped on the beach near a the house of a family friend. Well, when I was in high school, some friends of mine and myself would often go drinking in the woods and sorta pass out there. Does that count? This was all when I lived in Hawaii, but I've also done camping in blanket tents in many a living room across the country.

I need some camping friends.


----------

